# Jonsered brush cutter



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

I picked up my father-in-law a jonsered bike handle brushcutter at a flea market. I know it's a husqvarna . But on the tag it's spelled huskvarna. I can't find out much about the brand online and don't live close to a dealer. Wondering if anybody can tell me - will husQvarna sell a blade kit for it? It's an older one from late 90's.


----------



## SonnyT (Sep 20, 2010)

They should, that is the original way to spell the name.


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

I would think so, I've had luck putting on blades on ours from husq. Make sure that the diameter in the middle where it fits on is correct though, thats the biggest problem they've had up here is finding that.
A little tip too:
The circular blades (look like ones that go on a radial arm saw) work great on small shrubs and trees, get dull fast though and suck on anything but. I've had the best luck with the 3 triangle type blade. Whacks down trees/shrubs and also does a good job on the tall grass that gets in there too. Can run those pretty dull aswell they just keep on a trucking.


----------



## Hoss304 (May 13, 2011)

I run a circular blade on my stihl fs80r. It's good for heavy growth , blackberry bush etc. I've been wanting to try the triangular blade. I have about 1 + acre of hillside I need to clear .


----------



## Parky (Mar 17, 2011)

you won't be dissapointed.


----------

